

Carver Mead’s Natural Inspiration - Rod
http://www.technologyreview.com/infotech/13755/?a=f

======
Rod
A PDF copy of the interview that was on Tech Review:
<http://www.lloydwatts.com/carver_MIT_2004.pdf>

A longer 1996 interview with Mead can be found at Caltech's oral archives:
<http://oralhistories.library.caltech.edu/133/>

